# Nubs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Nubs.....mmmmmmmmmm:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

Ah Bastard! I want some!


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

How's it everyone is getting their hands on Nubs but me


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

I feel exactly the same way! lucky bastages


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

baboruger said:


> How's it everyone is getting their hands on Nubs but me


and me:mumbles:


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

nice man, very nice.


----------



## CPJim-cl (Jan 17, 2008)

lucky duck. But seriously I am happy for you... really! I am... jerk
Just kidding! let us know what you think!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Babs I have two full boxes of nubs... I just havn't told anyone till now, and I ahhh havn't smoked any either.. just cause I .... ahhh, fell bad for the people that don't have'em. Ya, that's right!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

I cant wait to try a Cammy when are they coming out already i am busting


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sometime in April


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

lucky guy ill have to wait for a bit till they come out to try some


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Does anyone know what the price point per box is going to be? Just want to be ready for the event coming up....


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Good thing I live close to Chip.I think we need to do a 2 man Herf in the very near future!!!:biggrin::dribble:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Another week and a half to NUb launch. Gonna be a long 10 days...


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

baboruger said:


> How's it everyone is getting their hands on Nubs but me


I'm starting to feel like the red headed step child!!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Rocky Rulz said:


> I feel exactly the same way! lucky bastages


yup.I'm going to wait until cigar fest


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

For what my wife and I've gone through I hope they are as good as everyone is saying---I guess we'll just ahave to wait and see. Maybe in June!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bastige!! 


Congrats man let us know how hey are,yea rub it in our face some more


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice NUb's!:dribble:


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry guys, I just couldn't help myself. I was so damn excited I had to share.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Are those the CT ones? I've heard great things about them..


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Yes they are.


----------



## Sam Leccia (Apr 14, 2007)

Nice Chip!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks to you!!


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Toasted Coastie said:


> Does anyone know what the price point per box is going to be? Just want to be ready for the event coming up....


Mike of Leaf and Ale has them up for presale. There may be others.

http://www.leafandale.com/shop/inde...21_225&zenid=4e3d134a33b20b94e6a5ecb7fca95c4b


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Time to do some surfing to get my grubby little paws on some!


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

BrianEE93 said:


> Mike of Leaf and Ale has them up for presale. There may be others.
> 
> http://www.leafandale.com/shop/inde...21_225&zenid=4e3d134a33b20b94e6a5ecb7fca95c4b


Yup, try Mike at Leafandale.com.. I just bought from him and he is a class act..

He followed up the order and will not let you down..

Great prices and service..


----------



## chinomalo (Feb 25, 2008)

By the way, 

What is gonna be your purchase of these..? 

Camy, Ct., or Habano?


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm going to start out with the Habano, and may add the cameroon if I can find enough humi space. I gots some serious smokin to do between now and then...


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

no you did not.

awesome score.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm going to try these eventually.
Chuck talked me into it.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Why must you taunt us? :mumbles:


----------

